# Next Line/Return i.e. the square symbol



## MatrixX (Jul 7, 2001)

In Java I create a txt file with three lines of text. However when I open it in Notepad it gives me those stupid square symbols of where the next line should start and so those three lines are printed on one long line. However, if I open it in Wordpad, it prints it in nice three lines without the square symbol. 

I opened the same txt file in Notepad on my roommates' computer and it looks the good (like in my wordpad). What's wrong with my notepad and how do I fix it?


The poll has nothing to due with the post but I'm just curious.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Don't use notepad as a Java editor. Check to see if the fonts are the same in both versions of Notepad


----------

